# Just a quick hello



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Joined DW a while back when I had my MG ZR, havn't been active on here for a while now..so thought i'd say hi 

I now drive an Astra 3dr...and im always back and forth on the M4 around the Swansea area incase anyone recognises my car...if so give me a wave

Here is the Astra I drive these days...hasn't been detailed in over a year due to work commitments, will give it a good going over soon though!



















Hope you like


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome back:wave::wave:is Ken Dodd trying to hide in your car?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello there!

I remember you bringing your ZR down to the first meet I did here!

Astra looks good..


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello Mate.

Car looks ace!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

This is exactly the kind of post we need in this section. Nice car Jamie!


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Cheers guys, any plans for a meet this year guys?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome back mate sure i saw you last friday in swansea city centre


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

littlejack said:


> Welcome back mate sure i saw you last friday in swansea city centre


Most prob fella, mainly around Neath area...but I do head into Swansea now and again


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

j4miejenks said:


> Most prob fella, mainly around Neath area...but I do head into Swansea now and again


What happened to the MG you had?


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

littlejack said:


> What happened to the MG you had?


Mum drives it atm, but may soon be for sale...as she want a fiat 500 or some shoe box like that, haha


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

You could always trick it out with a few stickers so it looks like an Abarth :thumb:


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Hey :wave:


----------

